# Christmas message to all on 'Hoping For Another Miracle' board x



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all on the 'Hoping for Another Miracle' board 


​         
​Have a wonderful time with your lo's, and here's hoping that 2015 is the year that all of you are blessed with further miracles ​
Angie x x x​


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lovely message Angie, " Merry Christmas to you and yours" xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you Carter 
I'm so glad to hear (in the other thread) that you are doing well 
I hope you aren't feeling too rough and was able to enjoy Christmas with your DD.
Your lo is around the same age as my DD, so I can imagine how excited she'll be to be a big sis 

An early 'Happy New Year' to you,

Angie x x


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you Angie, managed to get away with no vomming on Christmas Day, but made up for it instead on Boxing Day!

Happy new year to you too.

Hope you have had lots of fun over the festive season xxxx


----------

